# 7 Pounds is still small!



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo reached the 7 pound mark (drumroll please)  However, it's not length, he is just a typical apple head body...stocky...and muscular...he has such sexy muscles...LOL

Anyhow I took him to the vet again to look at his little rash, it's just a couple of bumps but I am paranoid ya know. Well anyways there was this lady their with 2 chi's...one was a tiny little button named Kiara (weighed 3 pounds) and Codie who was the cutest guy and weighed in at 7 pounds too...well she was telling me how cute Gizmo was and he was being a ham (yes he knew she was talking about him) and she asked how big he was, so I told her he weighed 7 pounds and she blankly looked at me and said "He looks small for 7 pounds!" I would have thought he weighed aroun 5.5 or 6....her guy was taller and longer than Gizzy, Gizmo looked like a stocky body builder next to her guy...

Anyhow this is for those who hear 7 pound chi's and in their mind say "Gosh I don't want one THAT big, or I hope mine never gets THAT big...well 7 pounds in a traditional apple head might just mean muscle mass versus 7 pounds being big and tall...and even then a 7 pound dog is still little  
my guy is still fitting in XS clothing meant for 3-5 pounds...

Remember 7 pounds is still small  :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you see his eyes in the sun? This is why I need to get him those doggles...LOL


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

he would look cute in doggles lol


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is adorable! I saw a 7lb chi at the vet's who looked like he was Madison's size (who is at 6lbs). I've also seen 5-6lb chis who have looked bigger than 7lb chis.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel is around 7 lbs and I think he's absolutely perfect!! He is deer-type and has the longer body but I think he's actually a little skinny!! He's been fattening up lately and he'll probably weigh around 8-9 lbs! :lol: 

I think Gizmo is one of the most beautiful Chi's I've ever seen. If people say "I don't want my Chi to ever get to 7 lbs" they shouldn't be allowed to own a Chi in the first place, imo. :roll:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh I agree! 7 lbs. is still small!
Sandy is about 7 lbs. and she is still tiny to me. Koke is between 5 and 5 1/2 lbs and she is taller than Sandy.
Lelaska may end up being around 8 lbs. she already feels as heavy as Koke and she's only 5 months!
Sandy and Lelaska have the short muscular bodys and Koke is the tall thin one.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Regarding the whole weight issue I think people forget most Toy breeds are a lot bigger than a chi, I used to have a cavalier king charles spaniel growing up and I thought she was small as I wasnt used to anything else they're 12-18 lbs usually and most other toy breeds are 8-12lbs and they're still tiny, I take the boys to Cavalier training and Zero at 6months was the same size as a Japanese chin pup who was 2 months younger :shock: and chins arent big dogs 4-7 lbs. 

With the Apple heads they are going to be heavier as they're built to be stockier they arent meant to be a fragile breed once the molera close's they should be pretty sturdy compaired to the chin puppies Zero was a lot Stockier and was no where near as petite as them but he was physically more compact.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Gizmo is sooo cute! I love his color! I just wanna hug him!!

I don't understand people who say, "Wow that's a big chi!" Chihuahuas are small...they can be 10lbs and still be small lol.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

its just because of all the teacup noncense why people think a chi at 7llbs is big! there just not educated in the ways of the chi! lol


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree 7 lbs is NOT big.

I get so mad at the amount of people who say to me "omg I had a MINITURE chi once" im standing there going there is no such THING. And they are like "yea there is, yours is a miniture chi right??"
*HITS PEOPLE*


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

According to some woman who was shopping at Petsmart, "Madison is a standard, and Rylie is a teacup." I am so sick of all that nonsense!


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya is also 7LBS and to me is very small. Yesterday, I went to the vet too so she could get her anal glands expressed, yes that smell I was asking about in another post, it was definitely that. Anyhow, there was a new chi owner there, her pup was really cute 8 weeks old, so she looked at Leya and was like oh my pup is a toy, as if to say Leya was big..... I just rolled my eyes and never replied. She has a puppy, how can you compare a 10 month old to a 8 week old in terms of size. Whatever.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I totally agree 7lbs is still tiny , Tyson was 6.5lbs when last weighed and he is still small i look at him sometimes and wonder how people cope with the tiny chi's as he is small enough ! :wave:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Gizmo is adorable.  Seven pounds is a very very small dog. Deedlit is 8 pounds and she's easily totable and a tiny dog as far as I'm concerned. My mom has her old twelve year old chi who is 10 pounds and she's still very small. I think it's so silly to worry about how much your chi weighs, I've only seen one chihuahua ever I could say was a medium sized dog even and he was about 25 pounds. :shock:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

its just like people!! different weights look different on different builds.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Courtney said:


> If people say "I don't want my Chi to ever get to 7 lbs" they shouldn't be allowed to own a Chi in the first place, imo. :roll:


I completely agree! :wink:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, Gizmo doesn't even LOOK like he's close to 7. I was showing pics of the guys to a gal at work today and she was like, "oh Tucker is much bigger than Jasper" and really acted like he was huge.. I was like.. yeah but here's my son's cat.. he's half the size of the CAT.. just for perspectives sake. lol


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

I think they are all cute - no matter the size. I have those "people" that ask if Mr Filmore is a teacup? WHAT? :shock: 

I sometimes wish Mr Filmore was a little "heavier". He weighs in at 5lbs 14ozs, and has for the last year. I am still afraid that someone is gonna step on him...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The thing is with chihuahuas, even if they are 3lbs or 7lbs, they aren't that much different in size.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

*Nicole* said:


> I think they are all cute - no matter the size. I have those "people" that ask if Mr Filmore is a teacup? WHAT? :shock:
> 
> ...


I'd have said, "No he prefers coffee."


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree as well. Buster's weight should be 8 pounds (about 1.5 pounds overweight  ) and Lucky is 8.5 pounds and they are both really really small dogs. :wink:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Awww.. Gizmo is one of my favorites!! I think he is perfect! I agree... seven pounds is smaller that my cat!!!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Bambi is 7pounds. Sometimes I'll look at him and laugh because he's getting fat (He eats 3 bowl per day. My mom always say "He's growing up becoming a man he's in his teenage years let him eat like you do"). But when he's sleeping im like oooh look at that tiny thing^^. loll.


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

Peenutt just weighed in at 7.3 pounds (we think .3 is for the harness) 
We keep saying she's a big dog... (lol) she is the smallest dog we had so far....my terrier was 12.5 pounds... & my peke - gizmoe - was ....
either 12 pounds in the summer (hair cut) or 14.5 in the winter (with his fluff) We took gizmoe to the vet withing two weeks and the vet just couldn't belive the weight he lost with a hair cut.... (he went from nice & fluffy to pug in two hours) 

Someone told me chi's should not be more than 6 pounds but doesn't that change with their height? peenutts a deerhead and she has long legs, she doesn't look fat - so i'm assuming that because she is tall she can be 7 pounds.... and as long as she doesn't fall back when she sits up...she still will get a cookie.  

Therese


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Chihuahuas can be much more than 6 pounds, I have seen purebred 13 pound chihuahuas :wink: . But to show a chihuahua they have to be within the breed standard and that cannot be more than 6 pounds. :wink: 

Chihuahuas come in all shapes and sizes. I think that's one of the reasons I love them so much. :love5:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Scruffy my chi x Yorkie is just over 6 lbs. He has a longer body and legs but has a slim build.

I think he looks tiny to me and can't believe that ppl think that 6lbs is a lot. In fact, Scruffy could prob put on a couple of lbs and still look tiny.

As much as I adore the really small pooches, I would be so scared to have a 3lb chi as I would be constantly worried. I am already a worrier with my Scruffles lol.

Gizmo is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------

